# Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Anyone see it? I saw it with my son Saturday night at our brand new Cinemark theater with great sound system and stadium seating and a gigantic screen - very cool.

I thought it was very good, as usual.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I thought it was good. I saw it on Sunday and again on Wednesday. I did think it might be a little hard to follow if you hadn't read the book. I don't envy at all the person who had to decide what to keep and what to lose from a 700 page book that many people have memorized.

I also had a chat with my sister who wanted to know if I thought my 6 year old nephew should see it. She figured my 9 year old neice would have no problems, but she was worried about the boy, with all the publicity about how dark and scary this one is. Since my nephew knows the story, he knows what is going to happen, and handles things well, I felt he could see it. But I also know 12 year olds that would have nightmares. You just have to know your kid.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yup. I haven't read any of the books, so I didn't know what to expect. I was expecting much worse after all of the media attention to the PG-13 rating.

The whole Voldemort scene is the only section that seemed to warrant the rating. The rest seemed pretty tame.

Overall, a good movie.... my 11 year old loved it, and my 6 year old is envious she couldn't see it (she's an "old" 6 though and doesn't scare easily).


----------

